# new old guy here



## crazyotto (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi y'all,

After 35yrs of skiing and I'm gonna chuck the skis for awhile and try snowboarding with my son. He's a 16yr old newbie but big time skateboarder. So he's picking it up pretty quick. I'll be attempting my first ride in a few weeks at Blue Mountain in PA. I plan on getting the arse pads and renting the equip for the first few times. Then I'll go buy. I'm 48 and 6'1" 225lb. What kind of equip should I be looking for when I go to buy? I'll be hitting the north east mountains and NO terrain parks. Just cruising the green and blue trails old fart style

Otto


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

There is a lot of board expertise on this forum, so I'm sure someone will point you in the right direction. I'm just chiming in to say "Welcome to the club!"


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

crazyotto said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> After 35yrs of skiing and I'm gonna chuck the skis for awhile and try snowboarding with my son. He's a 16yr old newbie but big time skateboarder. So he's picking it up pretty quick. I'll be attempting my first ride in a few weeks at Blue Mountain in PA. I plan on getting the arse pads and renting the equip for the first few times. Then I'll go buy. I'm 48 and 6'1" 225lb. What kind of equip should I be looking for when I go to buy? I'll be hitting the north east mountains and NO terrain parks. Just cruising the green and blue trails old fart style
> 
> Otto


Butt pads and knee/shin pads are handy. And they'll be even more handy when the terrain park starts to call to you. And it will. (It calls to us, precious....)


----------



## PaintedPony (Jan 20, 2011)

HI! I snowboard with my 16 y/o son and it's a great time for both of us. It's nice to have something we can do together, and lucky for me I learned before him so he's working to keep up with me instead of the other around...at least for now. haha

As for eqpt. I suggest you start looking for a great pair of boots and work your way down from there. Rental boots, just like rental boards, can help you decide what you want to buy. When I first started riding I rented boots and boards for two seasons before I bought my own at the end of the second season. By then I knew exactly what I wanted...and what I didn't want. I also had time to look around for great deals and was able to buy my stuff on end of year closeouts. My board was 1/2 price (Burton Feelgood) with Lexa bindings that were also about 1/2 off. It was all brand new and I haven't regretted the money I spent on rentals.

If you have a large foot (size 12 or bigger) try to rent wide boards. My son wears a size 12 boot and he can ride a regular board, but just barely. His next board will be a wide one and he'll keep the current one as a back up board. By some ski/snowboard specific socks if you don't have any already. I didn't think they'd be a big deal but once I had some I really enjoy them.

There are some great wide boards made for larger people (164 and bigger for your size I'm guessing). If you pick up the idea after a few rides you might consider buying a used beginner board that has been taken care of and then upgrading to a brand new intermediate board in a year or so. As long as the used board was cared for and doesn't have any core shots or wasn't abused it can be a great money saver while you are still learning how to ride. After riding both extruded and sinstered boards I recommend a sinistered board if you are just planning to ride greens and blues. I have one extruded board and I get frustrated at how often I have to wax it. I can feel how slow it gets after just one full day or riding. It's an older board so maybe that plays a part but I want my board to glide across the snow w/o a lot of drag.

I hope some of that helps. There are tons of opinions about eqpt. and ten of us may give you ten different answers about what is best. That is why I recommend renting for a season or buying used at first. I do believe some people get turned off of snowboarding because they buy the wrong eqpt early on. Read some of the info on this site and read lots of reviews on the boards, bindings, and boots you think you enjoy riding.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Best thing to do together...I started 8 years ago when he was 16, we been up 3 times so far this year. He hasn't rode much the past 3 years with school and work; so I'm still managing to keep up despite being more than twice his age.


----------



## mesa50w (Jan 9, 2011)

crazyotto said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> After 35yrs of skiing and I'm gonna chuck the skis for awhile and try snowboarding with my son. He's a 16yr old newbie but big time skateboarder. So he's picking it up pretty quick. I'll be attempting my first ride in a few weeks at Blue Mountain in PA. I plan on getting the arse pads and renting the equip for the first few times. Then I'll go buy. I'm 48 and 6'1" 225lb. What kind of equip should I be looking for when I go to buy? I'll be hitting the north east mountains and NO terrain parks. Just cruising the green and blue trails old fart style
> 
> Otto


man thats great and I'm sure your son is stoked. But becareful snowboarding is highly adictive:thumbsup: I'm a old guy as well 36 and been riding since i was 14 or 15 cant recall lol. BUt in the past 10 years or so I only can get on the mountain like 5-6 days a year. but still have a wonderful time when i do. 


The equip these days is about 1000X's better then the stuff i started on. With all the camber and rocker boards. I picked up a burton flying v with the channel this year and love it ! Alot of the younger guys bash Burton stuff though. If u can hit up a demo center and try abunch of differant boards, boots, etc and find out what works for u. Becareful on rental stuff some of it is old junk and other places rent top of the line gear.


----------



## dekkert (Jan 25, 2011)

That's so awesome guys, I wish my dad would enjoy snowboarding or skiing with me!


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

crazyotto said:


> and NO terrain parks.


Never say never. My 12 y.o. son and I learned to ride together three seasons ago and now he's always dragging me into the small park with him. I'll do rollers but boxes/rails no way. I told him that someone's got to be able to drive him home at the end of the day 

I wear a Skeletools shorts and volleyball kneepads under my pants.

Welcome to the forum and have fun out there.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Kauila said:


> Never say never.


Yeah, I said never when I started. Now, third season in, I'm hitting jumps and starting to hit boxes. I'm kind of eyeing rails, but I'm more concerned about my board.


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome. I'd recommend getting an all-mountain board which would be good for all types of riding conditions. If your feet are size 11 or bigger you'll probably want to get a wide board so there isn't any toe drag. As far as length goes it all depends on the type of board, but based on your weight I would say you want to stay in the 160-165cm range. Exactly what board will depend on your budget and there's tons of brands out there with all different types of tech so it's really just preference.

Also I have a season pass to Blue Mountain so maybe we'll be there the same day.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll take a few laps through the mini terrain park for some boxes and jumps...but to chicken for rails. Btw, my kids now drive me down the hill and finally a beer and a nap on the way home:thumbsup:.


----------



## crazyotto (Feb 2, 2011)

Great welcome guys! Really appreciate you comments:thumbsup:. I'll be hitting up the search facility here as to not ask questions that have been asked a hunnert times or so But I'm sure I'll have a few later on.


----------

